# Cervical Mucus - queries



## Hoping_again

Hi,
We've been TTC for the last year, Jan '11 to now. Up until Sep I've been able to identifiy ovulation by checking my EWCM and using an Ovulation predictor.  But something isn't working correctly cause I'm still not pregnant.  In Sep I noticed that the CM at ovulation was quite watery - not very egg white/stretchy like it should be.  
In Oct we went to GP to ask about getting tests.  I already had a day 3 blood test last Jan '11 and hormones were ok.  So he suggested a 7DPO test, to make sure I was ovulating by checking my progesterone.  So I did that in Dec and it came back fine and he said I must be ovulating.  I told my doctor that my CM was quite watery at ovulation, but he said not to worry about it and that it doesn't matter.
I started acupuncture a few weeks ago - have just done 3 weekly sessions. I spoke to my acupuncturist and she thinks that I may not be ovulating properly if my CM is very watery at ovulation, even though the doctor said I am because my progesterone was really high at 7DPO.
I'm so confused now.
Doctor says watery CM is 'ok' at ovulation but acupuncturist said its not.
Does the CM have to be stretchy?


----------



## mazv

Not sure what acupuncturist means by very watery CM indicating ovulation problems? I was under the impression that consistency of CM changed, becomes thinner and more watery at point of ovulation. Didn't know there was such a thing as too watery 

If your hormone blood levels are all normal then this would suggest that ovulation is happening, there may however be other physical reasons for pregnancy not having happened yet. I'd speak to GP about getting referred to a fertility clinic for further tests. I'm assuming that your partner has given a sperm sample for analysis?

Maz x


----------



## Hoping_again

Thanks Maz.

Acupuncturist believes that I should be getting a more egg white/stretchy CM rather than just clear watery.  She also thought it was strange that I didn't get a positive ovulation predictor test.  I tested twice a day (afternoon and evening) for 3 days when I had the watery CM - all negative.  

We haven't gone for further tests yet, GP said to keep trying and come back to him in April, don't think we'll wait that long though.  All these negative HPT's really getting us down.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey hoping  maybe your surge happen either early or later so have you been taking the stick on the last day of your period everyday till your next period then you know when it is as it doesnt alway happen between day 12 to day 16  Try that.
Becky7 xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Hoping,

I understand how hard TTC is, but firstly I just wanted to add that there doesn't have to necessarily be something wrong as to why you are not conceiving, as you can see from my signature that I have unexplained infertility.  Me and my DH have had every test going and nothing is wrong and we never had a sniff of a BFP in 4 years.

Firstly I wouldn't listen to your acupuncturist, as she is not a qualified Dr.  I am not saying that she is not any good, but I have a friend who had acupuncture for 2 years at £50 a time to get pregnant, as her acupuncturist told her it was only her PCOS that was stopping her getting pregnant and it turned out that she had blocked tubes, so had basically poured £2400 down the drain.  If recent blood tests show that you are ovulating then you will be.  I also agree with mazv that your CM should get even more watery at the point of ovulation so it is easier for the sperm to get to your egg.    

Back to the OPK, doing them for 3 days is not long enough.  Definitely do them from the last day of your period and up until you get a surge.  You can also go back to your GP, but I know in most cases you have to have TTC for 2 years.  I would definitely suggest that your partner gets a sperm test done to.

Good luck and I hope you get some answers.

Stacey
x


----------



## Hoping_again

Thanks for all your replies. Really starting to put my mind at rest.  

No I haven't tried using the OPK from last day of period but will try it next time. In 2WW at the mo, 8DPO today (I think).

Yes you are right, I should really listen to the doctor and not the acupuncturist.  She really confused me and totally stressed me out...and I thought acupuncture is suppose to de-stress you.  It has shortened my cycle though (was expecting 7 week cycle this time but it was only 4.5 weeks - never been this short before in my whole life), so I'll keep trying it for a few more weeks


----------



## BexyPob

Hi hoping ideally your mucus should be egg white and stretchy during ovulation it is these strands that the sperm find it easiest to swim in.  Your gp is wrong as mine was too, my consultant explained this all to me and I have a very, very short time of ovulation it can be only a few hours either side of the stretchy stuff, probably coz I'm older too.  Don't lose heart if you use the sticks as the other girls say you'll find your surge.  A brill book I was recommended is the billings method, it shows you exactly how to spot and chart the signs of ovulation. Good luck xx


----------



## Sarah1712

Hoping, have you considered investing in a clearblue fertility monitor. Its totally digital and tracks your periods and ovulation days as these can change from month to month. Plus it gives you the best 3 days to have bedroom aerobics   plus the ultimate day for conception. They are pricey, i got mine off amazon a few months ago as it was cheapest at around £85 maybe less. You can even log onto computer to keep track of things. Very clever and they have amazing reviews. 
I too wouldnt follow what your acupuncturist is saying, they arent a fertility specialist. Reflexology is also recommended as well as wellman conception and wellwoman conception. 
Have you thought about having a consultation at zita west for a nutritional session, it looks at your diet, lifestyle, medical history etc. im going wednesday so will let ya know if its any good. Its in London so a bit of a trek for us but im hoping it will be worth it.

Good luck
Sarah x


----------



## FamilyLady

I got a postive on my opk test Friday an Saturday had lots of raw egg white but it has some blood tainted color. Has this happened too other ladies an it was ok?


----------



## Jacks girl

Hi there

I have had this once before and its from when the follicle has ruptured when the egg has released implying that you have ovulated or it can be from the cervix if BMS has been a little deep! However, 9 times out of 10 its ovulation!

Its a healthy sign of OV so don't worry too much. 

Its only if any discharge has a bad odour or is a funny colour that you have to worry.

Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## Hoping_again

Thanks for your replies.
Sarah1712, yes I bought clearblue fertility monitor a few weeks ago - also on amazon.  I've been using it since the start of this cycle, I'm on Day 13 now and I've had 2 bars since Day 6.  Which I think means my oestrogen is present.  Have had a little extra CM today, so hoping I'll get the 3rd bar soon - which I think would be the LH...while doing lots of bedroom aerobics 
So this time I'm going to try using the clearblue fertility monitor in the morning, and the OPK at night...fingers crossed I get something on either


----------



## Jacks girl

From a vitamins and supplement front - the best supplements you can take which are natural to help with the consistency of EWCM and CM are Evening Primrose Oil taken from days 5-14 or whenever you ovulate. EPO balances hormones out naturally as does B Vitamins of which Royal Jelly is an excellent source. The caution with RJ is don't take it if you have allergies or are allergic to B Stings.

According to my docs all my hormones are in balance these days - we just can't get our BFP because Dh has virtual azoospermia.

Good luck hun xx


----------



## twiglet123

I've had problems with ovulation and also the watery type of CM you've mentioned.  I've only seen the EWM about twice in two years.  I'm on Tamoxifen to make me ovulate now and even though I've been ovulating for the past 8 months I've still not seen any EWM, mentioned this to my consultant and he said thats easy to fix and gave me estradiol valerate (progynova) 'aka' Oestrogen Pills to take the second week of each cycle.  This is the first month I'll be using them so I don't know yet if they've worked.


----------



## raspberrytipple

See for some reason this month I've had lots of EWCM every day for the past 7 days now.  I've used CBFM and it gave me a peak Wednesday and yesterday and highs since Sunday up til the peak appeared.  We've SWI 4 times this week since Saturday so hopefully we have it covered but now I wonder whether we should just get one more session in today or maybe tomorrow morning?  This is all so complicated.  I've also been bloated and had pains down the sides of my tummy   I'm so confused!  I don't think I've ever had this much EWCM or sex all in a week!


----------

